# Il Milan:"Ecco cosa abbiamo fatto dallo scorso aprile".



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".

"Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Bah


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Quello che contesto a Fassone è il non essere stato trasparente su Li e aver fatto dichiarazioni ridicole ed eccessivamente ottimiste tutto l’anno. Poi a livello finanzario lui sembra aver fatto un buon lavoro per essere solo il primo anno. E’ ovvio che il problema principale sia la proprietà “fasulla”.


----------



## PheelMD (24 Giugno 2018)

Possono anche essere cose vere, ma il video e il suo messaggio è gallianesco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Tutte cose vere.
Io resto grato alla società, e mi auguro che la UEFA si dia una svegliata e la smetta di fare idiozie.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Quello che contesto a Fassone è il non essere stato trasparente su Li e aver fatto dichiarazioni ridicole ed eccessivamente ottimiste tutto l’anno. Poi a livello finanzario lui sembra aver fatto un buon lavoro per essere solo il primo anno. E’ ovvio che il problema principale sia la proprietà “fasulla”.



E in fin dei conti, alla Uefa cosa frega che abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Italia e di quasi tutto il resto?

Ti hanno detto che vogliono una cosa, tu continui a fare orecchie da mercante ed ad offrire altro.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E in fin dei conti, alla Uefa cosa frega che abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Italia e di quasi tutto il resto?
> 
> Ti hanno detto che vogliono una cosa, tu continui a fare orecchie da mercante ed ad offrire altro.



Vogliono una cosa che non possono pretendere


----------



## Zenos (24 Giugno 2018)

Il Milan ha rispettato tutte le scadenze?e i 32 milioni che sarebbero dovuti arrivare Venerdì?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2018)

"E la continuità aziendale?"

"Siamo trasparenti"

"Si ok ma la continuità aziendale?"

"Abbiamo la quarta squadra più giovane d'Italia"

"Ma Lì ce li ha i soldi?"

"L'età media è di 24.9 anni"

"Rispondete alle nostre domande!"

"E poi siamo trasparenti, onesti e programmiamo la prossima stagione"

"Non state rispondendo"

"In finale di coppa italia con la primavera, mamma mia che stagione"




Però se poi ci squalificano è una sentenza politica, seems legit.


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E in fin dei conti, alla Uefa cosa frega che abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Italia e di quasi tutto il resto?
> 
> Ti hanno detto che vogliono una cosa, tu continui a fare orecchie da mercante ed ad offrire altro.



Ma sono d'accordo. Ripeto non è colpa di Fassone in tal senso. Ha quasi una colpa "peggiore" ovvero non averlo detto apertamente ai tifosi. Poi considerate che la Uefa ha pure mandato a quel paese Elliot che aveva garantito la continuità aziendale.


Zenos ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha rispettato tutte le scadenze?e i 32 milioni che sarebbero dovuti arrivare Venerdì?



Non sto difendendo la società ma li ha versati lo zio Elliot che è "garante" della stessa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Se esclusione sarà, si tratterà di un'ingiustizia colossale


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Sono senza parole


----------



## Mic (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E in fin dei conti, alla Uefa cosa frega che abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Italia e di quasi tutto il resto?
> 
> Ti hanno detto che vogliono una cosa, tu continui a fare orecchie da mercante ed ad offrire altro.



Hai ragione a metà secondo me; Sicuramente ci chiede di fare chiarezza sulla proprietà e noi non siamo in grado di farlo a quanto pare (non potrebbero e dovrebbero chiedere ciò). Allo stesso tempo il fine principale della Uefa è (dovrebbe essere) ridare equilibrio al gioco calcio, rendendolo virtuoso e futuribile. 
Il milan, almeno in questo, attraverso la promozione del proprio vivaio e l’acquisizione di giovani calciatori ha fatto un buon lavoro.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



grande lavoro per me a parte la gestione montella e alcuni errori di mercato. ma questo non cambia nulla se mister li non porta i fatturati delle sue aziende e non ha rifinanziato il debito.


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "E la continuità aziendale?"
> 
> "Siamo trasparenti"
> 
> ...



visto che parli di continuità aziendale (che comunque x il Sa non è prevista) mi spieghi cos'è?


----------



## LorenzoS (24 Giugno 2018)

Bravissimi. Giusto togliersi qualche sassolino dalla scarpa quando fai bene il tuo lavoro ma i poteri forti cercano di affossarti.


----------



## Tahva (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Da persona che studia comunicazione da tutta la vita: perché far uscire stanotte, alle 23 italiane, questo video? Non riesco a collegare i puntini...


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> visto che parli di continuità aziendale (che comunque x il Sa non è prevista) mi spieghi cos'è?



Semplicemente la continuità aziendale è la condizione per quale una società può continuare ad operare ( semplicemente ottemperare alle proprie obbligazioni ovvero possedere liquidità sufficiente per far fronte ai fabbisogni ) .


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Da persona che studia comunicazione da tutta la vita: perché far uscire stanotte, alle 23 italiane, questo video? Non riesco a collegare i puntini...



dicesi mettere le mani avanti prima della mazzata.



Boomer ha scritto:


> Semplicemente la continuità aziendale è la condizione per quale una società può continuare ad operare ( semplicemente ottemperare alle proprie obbligazioni ovvero possedere liquidità sufficiente per far fronte ai fabbisogni ) .



è questa è garantita da elliot a meno di clamorose calamita naturali.


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> dicesi mettere le mani avanti prima della mazzata.
> 
> 
> 
> è questa è garantita da elliot a meno di clamorose calamita naturali.



Esatto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.




Si sono dimenticati di dire che hanno mandato la squadra in default e senza Elliot non avremmo avuto i soldi necessari per iscriverci in Serie A.
Però abbiamo ricordato che abbiamo raggiunto la finale di Coppa Italia con la Primavera.


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Semplicemente la continuità aziendale è la condizione per quale una società può continuare ad operare ( semplicemente ottemperare alle proprie obbligazioni ovvero possedere liquidità sufficiente per far fronte ai fabbisogni ) .



appunto e la garantisce nel caso peggiore Elliot. quindi dove sta il problema con la Uefa? a meno che questa abbia dubbi anche sulla solidità di Elliot


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Giugno 2018)

Dolo questi numeri mi sembra ancora piu assurda la stangats che subiremo.
Quanto alle tempistiche.. credo la uefa abbia comunicato ma sentenza al milan, che tenta l impossibile..


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si sono dimenticati di dire che hanno mandato la squadra in default e senza Elliot non avremmo avuto i soldi necessari per iscriverci in Serie A.
> Però abbiamo ricordato che abbiamo raggiunto la finale di Coppa Italia con la Primavera.



Guarda che anche Silvietto faceva ricapitalizzazioni continue eh... Solamente che ora sono di moda e fanno notizia, una volta a nessuno fregava niente della finanza nel calcio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Guarda che anche Silvietto faceva ricapitalizzazioni continue eh... Solamente che ora sono di moda e fanno notizia, una volta a nessuno fregava niente della finanza nel calcio.



Con Berlusconi i soldi per iscriverci al campionato li avevamo. Senza Elliot avremmo disputato la stagione 2018/2019 in Serie D.
E non facevamo un mercato interamente a debito.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Giugno 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha rispettato tutte le scadenze?e i 32 milioni che sarebbero dovuti arrivare Venerdì?



stà vendendo.
altrimenti avrebbe pagato pure quelli.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (24 Giugno 2018)

comunque se ci danno più di un anno è roba da scendere in piazza.
mai vista una porcata del genere.


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi i soldi per iscriverci al campionato li avevamo. Senza Elliot avremmo disputato la stagione 2018/2019 in Serie D.
> E non facevamo un mercato interamente a debito.



Ma siccome Elliot c'è e c'è sempre stato sin dall'inizio e si sapeva che sarebbe intervenuto in caso di mancanze di Li esattamente dov'è il problema?


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi i soldi per iscriverci al campionato li avevamo. Senza Elliot avremmo disputato la stagione 2018/2019 in Serie D.
> E non facevamo un mercato interamente a debito.



Ma infatti questa proprietà non ha senso , sono d'accordo con te ma bisogna dire le cose come stanno e dare le giuste colpe ai giusti soggetti. 

Sono tutti colpevoli tra l'altro : dalla proprietà che è ridicola perchè inesistente, a Fassone perchè ha fatto dichiarazioni ridicole tutto l'anno a Mirabelli che ha fatto alcune operazioni senza alcun senso.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



stanno mettendo le mani avanti praticamente? mamma mia, mi sa che ci aspetta una mazzata di quella clamorosa.


----------



## Djerry (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Tutto ciò è inaccettabile.

Fare un vanto dei 20 milioni in più di ricavi, ovvero quasi solo la cifra che ha portato in dono l'Europa League rispetto a prima, senza contare che gli abbonamenti sono stati il doppio del bilancio precedente ed il clamoroso bonus di affetto ed entusiasmo svanito immediatamente, è inammissibile.

Fare un vanto degli 88 milioni di aumento di capitale di Li, come se fosse una cosa incerta e senza dire che se così non fosse stato (e per altro coi 32 attuali così non è) saremmo stati di fronte ad una delle più grandi bolle speculative finanziarie abbinate allo sport, è inammissibile.

Fare un vanto di Milanello riqualificato facepalm, le squadre B ed il femminile è ammissibile solo se stesse parlando Galliani.

Fare un vanto del rispetto dei pagamenti (dobbiamo pure dirgli bravo perché ha pagato i giocatori?) sarebbe tragicomico se non fosse stato effettivamente scritto.

Da questo comunicato mi sento preso in giro, perché in qualsiasi caso tutti sapevano che investire 200 milioni non voleva dire aprire un ciclo, ma essere comunque costretti a cedere per rientrare nei paletti che in un modo o nell'altro, anche col VA, la UEFA avrebbe imposto.

Parlare dell'eredità ricevuta con squadra che aveva ottenuto all'ultima giornata l'accesso all'Europa, quasi come per legittimare il fatto che quest'anno sia accaduto praticamente lo stesso (e però in Europa non ci andiamo), è subdolo.

Citare l'EBITDA positivo senza dire (e contando sulla ovvia scarsa dimestichezza in materia dei tifosi) che l'EBITDA è il risultato senza gli ammortamenti per calciatori, che sono raddoppiati rispetto alla precedente gestione e sono il vero costo decollato che ci complica ogni cosa e ci allontana dal pareggio di bilancio, è ipocrita all'inverosimile.

Ogni riga di questo comunicato sconclusionato conferma l'esatto opposto di quello che vorrebbe professare.
Virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile? Non ci casca più nessuno.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2018)

Imbarazzanti. Assieme ai loro predecessori, hanno distrutto il Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Sembra quasi una lettera d'addio. Ce ne andiamo con il disonore della sentenza, ma con la coscienza a posto.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi una lettera d'addio. Ce ne andiamo con il disonore della sentenza, ma con la coscienza a posto.



Anche io l'ho interpreta così. 

Vediamo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Che vergogna. Speriamo sia almeno l'editoriale d'addio di questi scellerati.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò è inaccettabile.
> 
> Fare un vanto dei 20 milioni in più di ricavi, ovvero quasi solo la cifra che ha portato in dono l'Europa League rispetto a prima, senza contare che gli abbonamenti sono stati il doppio del bilancio precedente ed il clamoroso bonus di affetto ed entusiasmo svanito immediatamente, è inammissibile.
> 
> ...



sono dei pagliacci infatti. E' una roba vergognosa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Non ce ne frega una minchia di quello che avete fatto (solo danni), ci preoccupa di più quello che NON avete fatto (centrare la qualificazione alla CL, comprare un bomber, scegliere un allenatore degno di questa societa). Questo era fondamentale, il calcio femminile, i ricavi di 20M in più, la ristrutturazione di Milanello sono solo dati che servono a Suma per mandare avanti la sua trasmissione e continuare il lecchinaggio. Sparite e portatevi con voi la trasparenza


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "E la continuità aziendale?"
> 
> "Siamo trasparenti"
> 
> ...



Mi è venuta in mente anche una roba tipo la partita sulla spiaggia di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo contro i marocchini:

- "Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club."

- "Bene...ma allora come c...o abbiamo fatto ad avere un passivo di 75 milioni e a portare pure il club in default????"


----------



## alcyppa (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Roba da psicotici.

Cosa vogliono dire, che l'UEFA brutta e cattiva sta agendo ingiustamente (che poi torna a comodo pure a loro avere un club importante e seguito come il milan partecipare all'EL eh)?

Ottima idea poi andare a stuzzicarli ancora un po' prima della sentenza.
Bah, a me sta roba puzza di coda di paglia lontana 1 km e mi ricorda moltissimo le trashate condoriane.

Mai avrei immaginato di scrivere una roba del genere ma qua viaggiamo veramente sui livelli del condom, se non addirittura peggio.


Comunque ho come l'idea (o meglio, la speranza) che dal comunicato della sentenza si capiranno più chiaramente le schifezze dietro a sta vicenda.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò è inaccettabile.
> 
> Fare un vanto dei 20 milioni in più di ricavi, ovvero quasi solo la cifra che ha portato in dono l'Europa League rispetto a prima, senza contare che gli abbonamenti sono stati il doppio del bilancio precedente ed il clamoroso bonus di affetto ed entusiasmo svanito immediatamente, è inammissibile.
> 
> ...



Davvero vergognosi. 
Chi prende in giro i tifosi, ovvero i veri azionisti di questa squadra, merita solo di sparire nel nulla e di non ricoprire più alcuna posizione di rilievo in questo settore.
Basta essere un attimino sgamati per capire che si stanno parando il sedere dicendo cose che solo la parte più ingenua della tifoseria (che è quella più grossa) potrebbe accettare con un sorriso.
Comunicato che toglie ogni velo al Milan 2017/2018: un fallimento da ogni punto di vista, per colpa di due dirigenti assolutamente incapaci su tutta la linea. L'unica cosa buona, che è poi quella che ci ha fregati all'inizio, è che Fassone sa parlare molto bene ed esprime sempre sicurezza. Certo, quando il castello è cominciato a scricchiolare, tutte quelle parole sono diventate un'arma a doppio taglio. E la sentenza UEFA di domani sarà soltanto quella finale, che spero faccia aprire gli occhi a tutti. Per chi crede che la sentenza sarà una farsa, si prepari a leggere motivazioni precise, avallate dai numeri, e soprattutto valide e giuste.

Non vedo l'ora che questa proprietà sparisca. Banda di incompetenti guidata da un presidente ridicolo.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Milan ecco cosa abbiamo fatto dallo scorso aprile: *ridere.*


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



alcune sono vere e proprie perle tipo "parteciperemo al prox campionato femminile" 

cmq basterebbe la prima frase "lo scorso anno il milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in europa conquistato all'ultima giornata".....quest'anno invece addrittura alla penultima…….


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Giugno 2018)

Un video un po’ meglio non lo potevano fare?
Forse l’hanno fatto in PowerPoint perché portavano fretta?

Comunque, chissà se è vero quello he hanno scritto? Comunque un po’ ridicolo.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> alcune sono vere e proprie perle tipo "parteciperemo al prox campionato femminile"
> 
> cmq basterebbe la prima frase "lo scorso anno il milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in europa conquistato all'ultima giornata".....quest'anno invece addrittura alla penultima…….



Pensavo di essere stato l'unico a notarlo, è da schiaffi solo la prima riga, si vantano di aver ricevuto un Milan che si è qualificato alla EL all'ultima come se fossero arrivati secondi quest'anno quando hanno fatto lo stesso cammino dell'anno scorso con più macchie

L'età non significa nulla, non hai preso Ronaldo a 19 anni, hai preso gente che vale 6 a 21 anni e ne varrà 6 a 27

Il valore della rosa è aumentato, ma dove? Per un paio che sono aumentati di poco Rodriguez, Conti, Silva, Kalinic, Biglia non hanno certo visto lievitare il loro cartellino


----------



## gabuz (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



A conti fatti con il lascito della vecchia proprietà l'Europa League di quest'anno siamo riusciti a giocarla.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Giugno 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> A conti fatti con il lascito della vecchia proprietà l'Europa League di quest'anno siamo riusciti a giocarla.



A conti fatti, avessimo fatto un mercato di parametri 0 o poco su di lì, ce la si faceva anche quest'anno...


----------



## Zenos (25 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> stà vendendo.
> altrimenti avrebbe pagato pure quelli.



Sta vendendo perché non c ha na lira e rischia di perdere tutto l'investimento


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si sono dimenticati di dire che hanno mandato la squadra in default e senza Elliot non avremmo avuto i soldi necessari per iscriverci in Serie A.
> Però abbiamo ricordato che abbiamo raggiunto la finale di Coppa Italia con la Primavera.



Ma che sta dicendo?

In default!

Ma ignoranza o volontá di spararle?

Default é quando tu non onori un debito e porti i libri in tribunale.

Il Milan ha addirittura fatto 120 milioni di aumento di capitale di cui 88 versati da Li (gli ultimi no solomperché é in corso la trattativa con il socio, ma cké tempo fino al 7 luglio).

Debiti 1/4 dell’Inter

Mai un pagamento ritardato.

Default?

Ma la smettiamo di spararle senza senso? É bene che ognuno in questa fase sia responsabile di quello che scrive.


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò è inaccettabile.
> 
> Fare un vanto dei 20 milioni in più di ricavi, ovvero quasi solo la cifra che ha portato in dono l'Europa League rispetto a prima, senza contare che gli abbonamenti sono stati il doppio del bilancio precedente ed il clamoroso bonus di affetto ed entusiasmo svanito immediatamente, è inammissibile.
> 
> ...



Che razza di fenomeni abbiamo in dirigenza! 
Non sapevo cosa fosse EBITDA. Grazie.
A parte quello avrei potuto scrivere esattamente le stesse cose.

Sono pagliacci. E meno male sono sempre di meno quelli che non se ne rendono conto.


----------



## bmb (25 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo se ne vada anche Guadagnini che potrebbe fare il responsabile comunicazione solo di novella 2000.


----------



## mil77 (25 Giugno 2018)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Da persona che studia comunicazione da tutta la vita: perché far uscire stanotte, alle 23 italiane, questo video? Non riesco a collegare i puntini...



x me il Milan ieri ha ricevuto copia della sentenza che verrà pubblicata oggi...


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Generalmente sono per dare una seconda possibilità a tutti, questa volta però spero che cadano nel più breve tempo possibile almeno un paio di teste


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E in fin dei conti, alla Uefa cosa frega che abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Italia e di quasi tutto il resto?
> 
> Ti hanno detto che vogliono una cosa, tu continui a fare orecchie da mercante ed ad offrire altro.



Ormai non ha nemmeno senso discutere..è chiaro che stiamo letteralmente divagando...avevo rispetto della dirigenza, ma sinceramente dopo la pagliacciata gallianesca con Carolina Morace ho esaurito i crediti..

Adesso giudico solo il lavoro giorno per giorno..

Se è vero che stiamo nelle feci perché Fassone era certo del VA ha grosse responsabilità


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Ma infatti io qui continuo a leggere di gente che difende Fassone. È assurdo. È colpa della sua strategia (l'all-in per il VA mai ottenuto) che ora siamo in questa situazione drammatica. Quanto mi è scaduta questa dirigenza. Mentre Mirabelli ho sempre avuto il sentore fosse un mediocre miracolato.


----------



## PM3 (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io qui continuo a leggere di gente che difende Fassone. È assurdo. È colpa della sua strategia (l'all-in per il VA mai ottenuto) che ora siamo in questa situazione drammatica. Quanto mi è scaduta questa dirigenza. Mentre Mirabelli ho sempre avuto il sentore fosse un mediocre miracolato.



Mi sa che hai idee confuse. 
Nel comunicato è spiegato tutto benissimo. La situazione del Milan, dal punto di vista finanziario, è migliorata sotto questa gestione, nonostante gli oltre 200 Ml spesi. Questo dicono i dati. 
Il Club è messo meglio di altri club a cui è stato concesso il SA.
Con l'entrata di un socio si risolverà il debito con Elliott entro i termini... 
Ogni esclusione dalle coppe è fuori da ogni logica.
La giusta sanzione è pecuniaria e limitazione della rosa in El, come successo all'Inter tempo fa.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai idee confuse.
> Nel comunicato è spiegato tutto benissimo. La situazione del Milan, dal punto di vista finanziario, è migliorata sotto questa gestione, nonostante gli oltre 200 Ml spesi. Questo dicono i dati.
> Il Club è messo meglio di altri club a cui è stato concesso il SA.
> Con l'entrata di un socio si risolverà il debito con Elliott entro i termini...
> ...



Perdonami. Ma anche no.
Fassone ha preso in mano un Milan con i bilanci rossissimi e ha giocato d'azzardo: invece che adottare una politica virtuosa, che però non avrebbe portato risultati immediati alla squadra ma soprattutto a Li, ha scelto di investire in maniera sconsiderata, su giocatori che NON valevano quello che si è speso, convinto che ci avrebbero dato il VA (che appunto avrebbe giustificato quelle spese pazze la scorsa estate). È così che ci hanno convinti e fatti godere per qualche settimana. Poi, però, è arrivata la realtà a bussare alla porta: quello che tu chiami "situazione finanziaria migliorata" è un modo gentile di dire che le perdite sono state più contenute. Ma sempre di perdite si tratta. Lo leggerai presto nella sentenza UEFA, che chiarirà ogni dubbio. Senza VA la strategia attuata è solo un grandissimo suicidio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai idee confuse.
> Nel comunicato è spiegato tutto benissimo. *La situazione del Milan, dal punto di vista finanziario, è migliorata sotto questa gestione, nonostante gli oltre 200 Ml spesi*. Questo dicono i dati.
> Il Club è messo meglio di altri club a cui è stato concesso il SA.
> Con l'entrata di un socio si risolverà il debito con Elliott entro i termini...
> ...



Si ma è migliorata di pochi spiccioli a fronte del fatto che il Milan invece doveva radicalmente invertire la rotta..


----------



## PM3 (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Perdonami. Ma anche no.
> Fassone ha preso in mano un Milan con i bilanci rossissimi e ha giocato d'azzardo: invece che adottare una politica virtuosa, che però non avrebbe portato risultati immediati alla squadra ma soprattutto a Li, ha scelto di investire in maniera sconsiderata, su giocatori che NON valevano quello che si è speso, convinto che ci avrebbero dato il VA (che appunto avrebbe giustificato quelle spese pazze la scorsa estate). È così che ci hanno convinti e fatti godere per qualche settimana. Poi, però, è arrivata la realtà a bussare alla porta: quello che tu chiami "situazione finanziaria migliorata" è un modo gentile di dire che le perdite sono state più contenute. Ma sempre di perdite si tratta. Lo leggerai presto nella sentenza UEFA, che chiarirà ogni dubbio. Senza VA la strategia attuata è solo un grandissimo suicidio.



I numeri non sono opinabili e parlano di miglioramento.
Ma che ti aspettavi? Il pareggio di Bilancio? Volevi gli utili? 
La Roma, che è uscita dal SA... al 31 dicembre del 2017 ha registrato un rosso di 40,3 M...


----------



## PM3 (25 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma è migliorata di pochi spiccioli a fronte del fatto che il Milan invece doveva radicalmente invertire la rotta..



20 Ml... Non mi sembrano spiccioli...


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> I numeri non sono opinabili e parlano di miglioramento.
> Ma che ti aspettavi? Il pareggio di Bilancio? Volevi gli utili?
> La Roma, che è uscita dal SA... al 31 dicembre del 2017 ha registrato un rosso di 40,3 M...



Volevo lungimiranza da uno che con la UEFA ci ha parlato almeno 3 volte nell'ultimo anno e che aveva davanti tutte le informazioni utili per capire come orientarsi.
Ma secondo te, prima di iniziare a spendere e spandere, la UEFA non gliel'ha detto chiaro che le possibilità per un VA erano minime? Secondo te non gli hanno consigliato di evitare di spendere come un pazzo per non aggravare ulteriormente i bilanci? 

Altro che numeri non opinabili. Ma poi quali numeri, che il bilancio deve ancora essere pubblicato? 

Io sono convinto che Fassone sapesse che la stangata sarebbe arrivata già da diversi mesi. 
Fassone e la sua strategia sono indifendibili, e infatti stiamo per essere castigati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> 20 Ml... Non mi sembrano spiccioli...



alla fine sempre 75 milioni di rosso..leggermente meno dei passivi da 90-80 milioni di fester


----------



## PM3 (25 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Volevo lungimiranza da uno che con la UEFA ci ha parlato almeno 3 volte nell'ultimo anno e che aveva davanti tutte le informazioni utili per capire come orientarsi.
> Ma secondo te, prima di iniziare a spendere e spandere, la UEFA non gliel'ha detto chiaro che le possibilità per un VA erano minime? Secondo te non gli hanno consigliato di evitare di spendere come un pazzo per non aggravare ulteriormente i bilanci?
> 
> Altro che numeri non opinabili. Ma poi quali numeri, che il bilancio deve ancora essere pubblicato?
> ...





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> alla fine sempre 75 milioni di rosso..leggermente meno dei passivi da 90-80 milioni di fester



"chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. "

Sono numeri chiari. 
Se poi pensi che Fassone menta, libero di farlo. 

La UEFA non ha mai criticato la campagna acquisti.
Il rimprovero mosso più volte riguarda esclusivamente la solvibilità di Li. Per loro non pagherà Elliott. Questa è stata la motivazione per cui sono stati negati VA e SA.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> "chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. "
> 
> Sono numeri chiari.
> Se poi pensi che Fassone menta, libero di farlo.
> ...



Vabbò raga giratevela come volete, se si attacca Lì tirate fuori che la uefa deve giudicar ei bilanci, se si guardano i bilanci allora riportate il focus su Lì, se si parla di elliott non è un problema..

Sapete che vi dico? Continuate a pensare che sia una sentenza politica che probabilmente vi fa sentire meglio..

Io penso che qualcuno ha giocato a fare il furbone rispetto agli altri e la UEFA adesso presenta il conto, e sarà salatissimo..

Ma del resto qualcuno ha mai fatto ciò che abbiamo fatto noi? Ecco...tutti fessi vero?

Intanto gli unici stangati saremo noi però....io mi concentrerei su questo


----------



## PM3 (25 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbò raga giratevela come volete, se si attacca Lì tirate fuori che la uefa deve giudicar ei bilanci, se si guardano i bilanci allora riportate il focus su Lì, se si parla di elliott non è un problema..
> 
> Sapete che vi dico? Continuate a pensare che sia una sentenza politica che probabilmente vi fa sentire meglio..
> 
> ...



Non sposto il focus. 
Siamo stati costretti a patteggiare con l'UEFA per via degli ultimi 3 bilanci. Quindi è logico che in questi 3 anni sforiamo i parametri del ffp.
La UEFA ha negato il patteggiamento perché ha dei dubbi sulla solvibilità di Li.

Qualcuno ha mai fatto quello che abbiamo fatto noi?
Manchester United.
La società fu acquisita tramite un veicolo, con un debito accumulato di circa 800 milioni di euro.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, in attesa del giudizio della Uefa che arriverà oggi, ha condiviso sui social un comunicato che recita"Alcuni fatti sostanziali. Ci aspettiamo equità, giudizi basati sui fatti regole uguali per tutti".
> 
> "Lo scorso anno il Milan stava lottando e soffrendo per un posto in Europa conquistato all'ultima giornata. Da allora abbiamo rinnovato la rosa realizzando la squadra più giovane della Serie A e la squarta più giovane in Europa. Abbiamo investito più di 200 mln per aprire un nuovo ciclo. Il valore dell'investimento è rimasto inalterato e il valore di mercato della rosa è il terzo della Serie A. Abbiamo conquistato la fase a gironi dell'Europa League e due finali di Coppa Italia (anche primavera). Stiamo riqualificando Milanello e parteciperemo al prossimo campionato femminile di Serie A. Abbiamo aderito alle squadre B e rientremo nella graduatoria ci parteciperemo. Abbiamo gestito il club in modo virtuoso, trasparente e responsabile. Nonostante i due sponsor principali, Adidas e Audi, abbiano risolto il contratto chiuderemo il bilancio con 20 mln in più di ricavi. L'ebitda del Milan sarà in positivo di 28 mln e a più 50 mln rispetto all'anno scorso. Costi di gestione abbattuti per 6 mln di euro. Monte salari inferiore al 60% dei ricavi grazie a investimenti su giocatori giovani e di prospettiva. Li ha fatto 88 mln di aumento di capitale in un anno (non prestiti) elevando il valore patrimoniale del club. Il Milan ha sempre rispettato tutte le scadenze di pagamento e sta puntando ad un asset più florido Tutti i fatti ispirati da un solo mantra: lavorare per il futuro del Milan, valore aggiunto del calcio mondiale. Il MIlan è pronto a pagare per gli errori commessi in passato. Abbiamo il massimo rispetto delle regole Ci aspettiamo equiltà, giudici basati sui fatti e regole uguali per tuti.



Può dire quello che vuole ma pagare il milan quanto è stato pagato, fare quella imponente campagna di rafforzamento e non capire chi sia e cosa abbia questo pupazzo cinese di Li non può esser la normalità.
Alla fine potrebbe esser stata tutta una grossa fregatura per spostare soldi .
E infatti alla fine (guarda un pò?!) il cinese cede il milan perchè non ce la fa più.
Si presenta come riccone misterioso e sparisce di colpo.
Alla uefa non hanno gli anelli al naso come in italia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non sposto il focus.
> Siamo stati costretti a patteggiare con l'UEFA per via degli ultimi 3 bilanci. Quindi è logico che in questi 3 anni sforiamo i parametri del ffp.
> La UEFA ha negato il patteggiamento perché ha dei dubbi sulla solvibilità di Li.
> 
> ...



Guarda, non so francamente cosa dire sullo United, so solo che sono il club più ricco del mondo come fatturato e valore di brand..sinceramente il paragone con noi è arduo anche solo immaginarlo..

Qualsiasi sia la tesi resta il fatto che il nostro AD ha fatto un bel pasticcio e non credo si possa più negare


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Può dire quello che vuole ma pagare il milan quanto è stato pagato, fare quella imponente campagna di rafforzamento e non capire chi sia e cosa abbia questo pupazzo cinese di Li non può esser la normalità.
> Alla fine potrebbe esser stata tutta una grossa fregatura per spostare soldi .
> E infatti alla fine (guarda un pò?!) il cinese cede il milan perchè non ce la fa più.
> Si presenta come riccone misterioso e sparisce di colpo.
> Alla uefa non hanno gli anelli al naso come in italia.



Nemmeno in Italia, però guardano regole diverse..se Lì ha presentato tutto in regola non è che la finanza può procedere per diletto..

L'uefa invece ha preteso certezze che Lì non sa dare..


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2018)

Io dico di aspettare la sentenza nonchè le motivazioni, ci sarà comunque da inorridire in un senso o nell'altro.
Magari la uefa ne ha fatto una sentenza politica oppure magari avrà il coraggio di dire ciò che in italia nessuno ha detto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in Italia, però guardano regole diverse..se Lì ha presentato tutto in regola non è che la finanza può procedere per diletto..
> 
> L'uefa invece ha preteso certezze che Lì non sa dare..



Tutta questa storia ci ha insegnato, qualora ce ne fosse bisogno, di quanto il mondo del calcio sia un mondo facilmente penetrabile da certe dinamiche poco chiare.
Nessuno può dire ma nemmeno nessuno può dimostrare alcunchè.
Spostare soldi da paradisi fiscali pare sia la normalità ma alla fine l'unica cosa vera che ho sentito dire in questa faccenda è che se uno si nasconde è perchè si vuole nascondere.


----------



## King of the North (25 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi i soldi per iscriverci al campionato li avevamo. Senza Elliot avremmo disputato la stagione 2018/2019 in Serie D.
> E non facevamo un mercato interamente a debito.



Assolutamente no. Se hai letto bene il comunicato, tutti i soldi di aumento di capitale di Li sono stati versati di tasca sua e non tramite prestiti, ergo....i soldi li ha eccome. Gli ultimi 32mln non li ha versati per via dell'entrata del nuovo socio che si accollerà questa spesa come da accordi col nuovo socio stesso. Se l'accordo col nuovo socio non si farà, Li verserà i 32 mln ad Elliott che ha anticipato. O secondo te Li ha versato 88mln di aumento di capitale per non avere nemmeno i soldi per andare a fare la spesa?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutta questa storia ci ha insegnato, qualora ce ne fosse bisogno, di quanto il mondo del calcio sia un mondo facilmente penetrabile da certe dinamiche poco chiare.
> Nessuno può dire ma nemmeno nessuno può dimostrare alcunchè.
> Spostare soldi da paradisi fiscali pare sia la normalità ma alla fine l'unica cosa vera che ho sentito dire in questa faccenda è che se uno si nasconde è perchè si vuole nascondere.



E non possiamo nemmeno non pensare a quanti qui avevano profetizzato una cosa (e tra questi stavolta ci sono pure io):
se pensavamo che Berlusconi avrebbe venduto il Milan pensando al bene del Milan siamo folli, Berlusconi lascia solo terra bruciata dietro di lui, ed è un vendicativo..ci affosserà come ha fatto con tutte le imprese che ha mollato.

E infatti ecco come siamo ridotti..credo il closing sia stato duro perché ha cercato in tutti i modi il peggiore che ci fosse..forse perfino Bee era troppo serio..serviva la certezza della morte del grande Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Se hai letto bene il comunicato, *tutti i soldi di aumento di capitale di Li sono stati versati di tasca sua e non tramite prestiti, ergo*....i soldi li ha eccome. Gli ultimi 32mln non li ha versati per via dell'entrata del nuovo socio che si accollerà questa spesa come da accordi col nuovo socio stesso. Se l'accordo col nuovo socio non si farà, Li verserà i 32 mln ad Elliott che ha anticipato. O secondo te Li ha versato 88mln di aumento di capitale per non avere nemmeno i soldi per andare a fare la spesa?



Vedi come "l'abile" comunicazione genera incomprensioni? Molto attentamente i nostri cantastorie girano la frittata tra proprietà e club per far capire poco..
Qui intendono che gli aumenti di capitale sono arrivati come iniezione di liquidità al club, vero..ma non è detto che Lì non abbia contratto debiti pure per quelli..anzi invero è probabilissimo lo abbia fatto

Raga ma vi rendete conto che il presidente dell'AC Milan è un cinese che nessuno in cina o al mondo sa chi sia? Ma vi pare normale?

Guardate tutte le cordate che si vociferano: Ross, Comisso, Ricketts, fisher, Russi, Arabi...tutti in 5 minuti di internet ci trovi la vita...di Yogut Lì un anno e mezzo che scavano giornalisti di tutto il mondo e nessuno ancora sa chi cavolo è e dove prende i soldi..

Dai...scendiamo dalle nuvole..nel 2018 non è possibile


----------



## Igniorante (25 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "E la continuità aziendale?"
> 
> "Siamo trasparenti"
> 
> ...





Poi quelle tirate fuori da Fassone sembrano veramente statistiche Gallianiche.
Pensare che alla UEFA e ai tifosi possa fregar qualcosa di queste baggianate è ridicolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedi come "l'abile" comunicazione genera incomprensioni? Molto attentamente i nostri cantastorie girano la frittata tra proprietà e club per far capire poco..
> *Qui intendono che gli aumenti di capitale sono arrivati come iniezione di liquidità al club, vero..ma non è detto che Lì non abbia contratto debiti pure per quelli..anzi invero è probabilissimo lo abbia fatto
> *
> Raga ma vi rendete conto che il presidente dell'AC Milan è un cinese che nessuno in cina o al mondo sa chi sia? Ma vi pare normale?
> ...



Io ricordo di notizie in cui Li per fare l'aumento di capitale aveva chiesto un prestito al 30% di interessi... Probabile che tutti gli ultimi aumenti siano altro debito


----------



## Boomer (25 Giugno 2018)

Comunque è impossibile che il club rimanga a Li. Ha chiesto prestiti da 10 Ml a interessi da usura secondo voi come ne trova altri 32 e poi oltre 350 da dare allo Zio Elliot a Ottobre?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ricordo di notizie in cui Li per fare l'aumento di capitale aveva chiesto un prestito al 30% di interessi... Probabile che tutti gli ultimi aumenti siano altro debito



Diciamo pure che è certo


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Giugno 2018)

Sui social + Interfans + Vecchiabaldracca ridono tutti da ieri sera, dopo 'sto video imbarazzante. Possibile mai continuare così? Ridotti a zimbelli/giullari di corte/scemi del villaggio da tutta l'Italia calcistica? Ragazzi io sto male.Io stò male "dentro", lo confesso e non me ne vergogno.Ci saranno, sì sì, cose più importanti nella vita del Milan, non lo metto in dubbio...però quando una cosa fà parte della tua vita da quando sei piccolo, ogni maledetta domenica/mercoledì a soffrire, piangere, esultare, urlare e poi di nuovo piangere (magari di gioia) NON è possibile non soffrirci. Non sarebbe umano, sarei un robot se adesso dicessi facendo spallucce "Ma sì dai, comunque sia la vita continua, mica scompariremo dal calcio" e robe del genere. Sono conciato malissimo, moralmente.


----------



## Zenos (25 Giugno 2018)

Ma ogni cosa che fanno ci dobbiamo sorbire un editoriale,uno show,un teatrino,ma che roba è?


----------

